# Updating BIOS on an IBM server



## peter79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys,

I have a number of IBM x3550 M3 (all running ESX 4.1) in my enviroment and their BIOS and frimware have not been upgraded in a while. I'm familiar with Dell and HP machines but I've had little exposure to IBM servers.

I read up about IBM update express utility and downloaded the update express system pack installer and the relevant update express update pack. I also downloaded the manual but I'm unable to figure how to actually tun the installer. Does anyone have any experience in this area?

Also is ut possible to just update the BIOS on these servers without using this utility?

Thanks.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi peter79,

Welcome to TSG!

Got any links to the downloads you cite? Did you read the IBM UpdateXpress System Pack Installer Readme file? It has links to instructions for operating the installer.

I would not attempt to update your BIOS firmware by any other method that learning how to operate the IBM UpdateXpress System Pack Installer and using it to do the job you need done and for the purpose it was created.

-- Tom


----------



## ken1987 (Dec 9, 2010)

i dont know..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is the purpose of the update? You risk having a large paperweight if the update is not absolutely essential. Most machines are not updated at all during their entire lifespans.


----------



## peter79 (Dec 17, 2010)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi peter79,
> 
> Welcome to TSG!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. i just need help with the actual syntax of the commands. I have the installer and the install package downloaded I just need to how I can do the following

Compare the current firmaware to the contents of the downloaded package?
Update the current firmware with the contents of the downloaded package?

Thanks.


----------



## peter79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Elvandil said:


> What is the purpose of the update? You risk having a large paperweight if the update is not absolutely essential. Most machines are not updated at all during their entire lifespans.


To give you some backgound. I'm looking after a mixe enviroment of Dell and IBM servers (mostly Dell's). I'm currently updatng the BIOS's of all the Dell servers and I'm looking to do the same with the IBM servers. Does that clear it up for you?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

peter79 said:


> To give you some backgound. I'm looking after a mixe enviroment of Dell and IBM servers (mostly Dell's). I'm currently updatng the BIOS's of all the Dell servers and I'm looking to do the same with the IBM servers. Does that clear it up for you?


Not really. Updating BIOS is an extremely risky operation that can make a machine useless even when done correctly. It should almost never even be attempted, and the risk needs to be weighed against the benefit, which should be a specific feature or requirement offered by the update (determined by a study of the system requirements and the release notes of the BIOS version). If no such specific need exists, the risk of needing to replace the machines far outweighs the desire to update for no reason.


----------



## peter79 (Dec 17, 2010)

Elvandil said:


> Not really. Updating BIOS is an extremely risky operation that can make a machine useless even when done correctly. It should almost never even be attempted, and the risk needs to be weighed against the benefit, which should be a specific feature or requirement offered by the update (determined by a study of the system requirements and the release notes of the BIOS version). If no such specific need exists, the risk of needing to replace the machines far outweighs the desire to update for no reason.


I appreciate your opinion however I disagree. Can you answer my initial questions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is not really anything to agree or disagree about. Just stating the facts, so be sure you have a backup server available to put into use.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

peter79 said:


> Thanks for your response. i just need help with the actual syntax of the commands. I have the installer and the install package downloaded I just need to how I can do the following
> 
> Compare the current firmaware to the contents of the downloaded package?
> Update the current firmware with the contents of the downloaded package?
> ...


Hi peter79,

Focus on the two parts (one at a time) you have described.

First, find a way to probe the current firmware version which will tell you that it is either the same or not compared to the downloaded package. If it is the same, then there is no need to update.

BTW, you should only update a BIOS if there is a feature that is essential to your operation. If a BIOS update is frobozzed, then you will probably need to order new BIOS chips with the latest update for your processor boards and have an IBM tech visit to install them. Why not hire an IBM tech for a consult to do the upgrade or tell you it is unnecessary vs necessary first - if that is feasible at all?

Second, follow the instructions/directions for applying the firmware fix with the downloaded package.

-- Tom


----------

